# Scored a red 64 super deluxe..



## Praster89 (Sep 1, 2019)

Found this on Craig’s yesterday.. I’m so stoked.


----------



## junkman 59 (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice


----------



## bficklin (Sep 2, 2019)

Congratulations [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2019)

But that's a 1965 Super Deluxe. November stamped serial numbers usually indicate a transition in the model year. No Super Deluxe Rays for the 64 model year.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 2, 2019)

Hum,

So my Opal Violet K4 = Oct. 7, 1964 is a 65 Super Deluxe ?

I have several other Sept. and Oct. Super Deluxe models in a folder aside from mine.
Are they all 1965 Schwinn bikes ?

July 1964 Schwinn Reporter doesn’t state that these are a 1965 model.


----------



## Crazy Nick (Sep 2, 2019)

Sweet!!! All she needs is some period correct pedals with some nice patina and she's good to go..


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2019)

No Super Deluxe mentioned in June of 64. Any November stamped serial number is under question since that's the normal serial stamping period when these serial numbers were on the model year change over, and countless Nov SN'd Schwinns had cranks with the next years casting date. The OP's bike very well could be a 65 model but like you said, Schwinn never mentions a model year. Thanks for your info! 




60sstuff said:


> Hum,
> 
> So my Opal Violet K4 = Oct. 7, 1964 is a 65 Super Deluxe ?
> 
> ...


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 2, 2019)

Praster89,

Congratulations on finding your Red (Nov. 9, 1964) Super Deluxe.

This bike is a perfect example of how people confuse a faded (sun baked) Red with Terra Cotta.

The seat strut and fender brace offered protection from the sun, which still shows the Original Red.
I’m sure if the head badge was removed you would see a nice Red.

The rest of the bike looks more like the “early” ‘64 Terra Cotta.

Chris.


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 2, 2019)

Crazy Nick said:


> Sweet!!! All she needs is some period correct pedals with some nice patina and she's good to go..



Yes exactly!!


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> But that's a 1965 Super Deluxe. November stamped serial numbers usually indicate a transition in the model year. No Super Deluxe Rays for the 64 model year.



They started making the super deluxe in late 64.. they didn’t offer this color in 1965 though.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2019)

Praster89 said:


> They started making the super deluxe in late 64.. they didn’t offer this color in 1965 though.





Very interesting!  So your Ray is somewhat uncommon then with a very limited color.


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Very interesting!  So your Ray is somewhat uncommon then with a very limited color.



Yes. When I found it on there I got really excited because it’s a red super deluxe!!  The price was a great deal I couldn’t pass up. I emailed right when I saw it. I said do you still have the bike available? He said he had just posted the add a minute before he got my email. The guy said you better come get it in the morning or it will be gone. So I drove 2 hours both ways to get it. Not a bad drive. It’s weird there’s an A carved into the chain guard. My name is Al. So it’s cool that there’s an A on it.. This bike feels kinda like it was meant to be. I had some good luck. He said he got 10 other emails when I was driving down there to get it. But I was the first to email and he honored that and didn’t sell it to anyone else. Just feel really lucky to get this bike. Already even did some wheelies on it..


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2019)

Congrats! And have fun with it.


----------



## vastingray (Sep 4, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> Hum,
> 
> So my Opal Violet K4 = Oct. 7, 1964 is a 65 Super Deluxe ?
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 5, 2019)

Praster89 said:


> Found this on Craig’s yesterday.. I’m so stoked. View attachment 1056813
> View attachment 1056814
> 
> View attachment 1056815
> ...



Nice one! Rarely see them so complete


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 5, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> Hum,
> 
> So my Opal Violet K4 = Oct. 7, 1964 is a 65 Super Deluxe ?
> 
> ...



How Berry intestink! I've never seen Schwinn refer to any half year mark. Yet here you have their own reporter or insider's announcements make the claim! "1964 1/2"

That report could rock a great many collectors beliefs and assumptions across the whole board, identifying dates of all types of their bikes. 1954 1/2 Corvette,  American,, Jag. etc. the list is huge.


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2019)

My 53 1/2 Jaguar's come to mind!


----------



## kasper (Sep 6, 2019)

Very nice bike, red on the super deluxes were always end of 64 production and sold as 65s to my knowledge.
The "split bumper" the "1970 1/2" Camaro is exactly the same as a 70 and 71 only difference is they ran out of full size bumpers so to fill orders quicker they made "split bumpers" or 2 small bumpers mounted on both sides. Funny part is most of that model Camaro you see now a days has the split bumpers even when not a 70 1/2. Lol


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 5, 2019)

I am not positive but that sure looks like Terra Cotta Red, same as my '64 Sierra and '62 Paramount. I don't think they offered "terra cotta"



 in '65.
Nice find.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Cool bike, glad you scored it. Its nice that he honored your convo to buy the bike.  Due to distance, time, $ needed quickly, I've had some sellers sell off bikes though promised first to sell to me.  It's nice when peeps keep their word. Have fun cruising!


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2019)

So does that mean July-Nov 64 built Super Deluxe are 64 models!


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 7, 2019)

Stingray Super Deluxe ran from 64 1/2 - 66....


----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2019)

seems like everyone has always called the 64 1/2 > Super Deluxe , 65 models!


----------

